# DNP .... i love the bloody stuff lol went from fat to thin in 6 weeks!.



## ethan2009

well after doing dnp for 6 weeks straight i went from 18%bf and now iam 10-11% i now have abs for the 1st time in my life lol, was hard work but have used many other combo's like clen/t3 eca albuteral appetite suppressants yohimbine and many others nothing has stripped the fat off like this before.. so if you wana loose a ton of fat invest in some dnp and t3. stay away from brl labs aeolis and some blue dnp caps (i cant say who they from) all was crap compared to the stuff i used for my 6 week course..

mine are a yellow gold colour caps crystal dnp 250mg + 1000mg vit c. brand name d-hacks laboratories

thanks to the chaps who pointed me in the right direction 

the pics you all been waiting for!

me 2 months before dnp as its the only pic i can find. bare in mind that i didnt diet or do anything in the 2 month gap from the pic to the dnp cycle.



3 weeks after dnp cycle but i have been on 100mg androlics and 500mg test for 3 weeks so i have gained water on my abs. they did look alot more cut before started the androls may come off them way to strong lol also you cant really see my abs in the pic looks crap but trust there are there!.


----------



## big steve

before and after pics?


----------



## defdaz

Well done. 

Be prepared for lots of private messages asking where you got them from.


----------



## Galaxy

How much did you use per day?

Pics??


----------



## ethan2009

wish i had taken before pics but didn't as didn't think i would get these kind of results.. but will try find some from start of this year when was on hols.

wish i could point guys in the right direction myself mate as like me i wasted a couple weeks wages on crap.


----------



## ethan2009

started off with 1 cap at night for 1st 2 weeks then to 2 caps 1 at night and 1 in morning.


----------



## DrRinse

Those gold 250mg caps are rocking. I had some Aeolis. May as well as skittles. I cracked open a few caps and compared the compound to the one in the gold caps. The Aeolis stuff was a deep brownish yellow, like the colour of turmeric. When I looked closely, I could see tiny flecks of lighter yellow through the mixture, the same colour as the compound in the gold caps. Props for doing 6 weeks straight. I did 6 days and called it quits. Ran 1 or 2 caps on cardio days during this cut and it acclerated fat loss by 2X.

Ant


----------



## ethan2009

hi ant yeah you have same source as me aka dhacks dnp lol, some strong sh*t he switched to crystal about 5 weeks ago are yours them ones? i think they must be as his powdered dnp was 200mg until switched to crystal that is 250mg.

:thumb:


----------



## DFlynn

at the moment I'm on 650mg before bed, sleeping in air conditioned bedroom 12C (53F) and I'm sweating like a pig  -22 pounds, and 4 inches off my waist in 3 weeks :laugh:


----------



## Galaxy

waffle_head said:


> ##### peptides?


Can.t mention that site mate so i.d edit that post


----------



## Chris86

Did u run aas along site it man ? Much muscle loss ?


----------



## Tassotti

DFlynn said:


> at the moment I'm on 650mg before bed, sleeping in air conditioned bedroom 12C (53F) and I'm sweating like a pig  -22 pounds, and 4 inches off my waist in 3 weeks :laugh:


what size was your waist before mate ?


----------



## huge monguss

andysutils said:


> i knew someone really clever would come along sooner or later


And hear I am


----------



## Mr Zed

Im currently running clen, its been ok, got me on my way... Always wondered about this stuff though, does everything really go yellow?! Thats quite worrying... lol


----------



## Chris86

I'm be starting it in a few weeks i here it makes ur spunk a day glow green lol


----------



## Hotdog147

Mr Zed said:


> Im currently running clen, its been ok, got me on my way... Always wondered about this stuff though, does everything really go yellow?! Thats quite worrying... lol


The only things that went yellow for me were my p1ss, my hands(even with 2 pairs of gloves) and everything in my kitchen from capping them! :lol:


----------



## ethan2009

waffle_head said:


> hyper peptides?


edit post mate. + like i said i used them off there aswell! when they 1st came out they was ok but now gone down hill!!!


----------



## Mr Zed

Hotdog147 said:


> The only things that went yellow for me were my p1ss, my hands(even with 2 pairs of gloves) and everything in my kitchen from capping them! :lol:


LOL! I've read from taking them your clothes can turn yellow from the sweat? Surely this wears off though after you stop taking them?


----------



## Irish Beast

Mr Zed said:


> LOL! I've read from taking them your clothes can turn yellow from the sweat? Surely this wears off though after you stop taking them?


This is true!


----------



## Tiny Snake

How was the side effects for you? I'd really like to try it out someday but im too scared 

Read somewhere that you should eat alot of carbs while on it to burn more fat is this true?

Cheers


----------



## Mr Zed

Which part? Would like to hear people's experiences about the yellowness lol


----------



## Irish Beast

i had white tshirts and bed sheets turn a bit yellow!


----------



## Chris86

Irish Beast said:


> i had white tshirts and bed sheets turn a bit yellow!


Spoof mate u ****ed the bed lol that's crazy man


----------



## huge monguss

Mr Zed said:


> LOL! I've read from taking them your clothes can turn yellow from the sweat? Surely this wears off though after you stop taking them?


I've read that if you take aas with them you will start to look like the hulk with jaundice?


----------



## Chris86

Mine are 200mg blue caps , hope there up to the job liking the sound of the yellow caps tho


----------



## DFlynn

Tassotti said:


> what size was your waist before mate ?


36" down to 32"



Mr Zed said:


> Which part? Would like to hear people's experiences about the yellowness lol


capping your own is mental, even with two pairs of marigolds on! my hands, nails, my clothes, kitchen cupboards, plastic tupperware, my cat, my p1ss, spunk, all of my bed linen from yellow sweat, (now I sleep only on my waterproof mattress protector) etc etc...


----------



## Mr Zed

Lol. I won't be capping my own but in regards to taking them and the sweat etc


----------



## Kian1980

Great progress mate :thumbup1:


----------



## baggsy1436114680

this stuff seems lethal


----------



## Irish Beast

Chris86 said:


> Spoof mate u ****ed the bed lol that's crazy man


Could have been p1ss, semen or DNP. I guess we will never know!


----------



## DFlynn

baggsy said:


> this stuff seems lethal


it's not lethal, it's a miracle drug for us who are lazy


----------



## DazG

DNP Side Effects

DNP is Dangerous.

If you screw up using it, you may go blind, or end up in the hospital on an ice bed receiving ice-water enemas as the doctors frantically try to make the temperature of your yellow and sweaty body go back down. And no, Im not joking. On the positive side, very few people have died from DNP use, although it remains a distinct possibility, as some DNP related fatalities have been reported. (14)(23)

Outside the Bodybuilding world, DNP is used to make certain dyes, break open a capsule of it and youll see that the distinct color you get on your hands is nearly impossible to wash off. It can also be used as a fungicide, herbicide, and insecticide. Before that, in the early part of the 1900s it was used as an explosive.

Clearly, this is stuff you dont want to take lightly.

Found this of a site explaining what is does and how it works, these are just the sides that can happen


----------



## DrRinse

> hi ant yeah you have same source as me aka dan lol, some strong sh*t he switched to crystal about 5 weeks ago are yours them ones? i think they must be as his powdered dnp was 200mg until switched to crystal that is 250mg.


Yeah. They are the biz. 250mg Crystal. 1 cap and I feel the heat in 5-6 hours. Did 2 2 days ago and 1 yesterday to finish off my cut (which is now over!!!) and that was quite enough in terms of sides.


----------



## DrRinse

DFlynn said:


> capping your own is mental, even with two pairs of marigolds on! my hands, nails, my clothes, kitchen cupboards, plastic tupperware, my cat, my p1ss, spunk, all of my bed linen from yellow sweat, (now I sleep only on my waterproof mattress protector) etc etc...


I had to recap 7 that got damaged in the post by Royal Failure. I did it on sheets of A4 paper on a worktop. It got bloody EVERYWHERE despite me thinking I was pretty tidy with the recap job!


----------



## GolfDelta

DazG said:


> DNP Side Effects
> 
> DNP is Dangerous.
> 
> If you screw up using it, you may go blind, or end up in the hospital on an ice bed receiving ice-water enemas as the doctors frantically try to make the temperature of your yellow and sweaty body go back down. And no, Im not joking. On the positive side, very few people have died from DNP use, although it remains a distinct possibility, as some DNP related fatalities have been reported. (14)(23)
> 
> Outside the Bodybuilding world, DNP is used to make certain dyes, break open a capsule of it and youll see that the distinct color you get on your hands is nearly impossible to wash off. It can also be used as a fungicide, herbicide, and insecticide. Before that, in the early part of the 1900s it was used as an explosive.
> 
> Clearly, this is stuff you dont want to take lightly.
> 
> Found this of a site explaining what is does and how it works, these are just the sides that can happen


Thankfully most of the members on here will be pretty educated on DNP before using it.


----------



## KRSOne

DazG said:


> DNP Side Effects
> 
> DNP is Dangerous.
> 
> If you screw up using it, you may go blind, or end up in the hospital on an ice bed receiving ice-water enemas as the doctors frantically try to make the temperature of your yellow and sweaty body go back down. And no, Im not joking. On the positive side, very few people have died from DNP use, although it remains a distinct possibility, as some DNP related fatalities have been reported. (14)(23)
> 
> Outside the Bodybuilding world, DNP is used to make certain dyes, break open a capsule of it and youll see that the distinct color you get on your hands is nearly impossible to wash off. It can also be used as a fungicide, herbicide, and insecticide. Before that, in the early part of the 1900s it was used as an explosive.
> 
> Clearly, this is stuff you dont want to take lightly.
> 
> Found this of a site explaining what is does and how it works, these are just the sides that can happen


aspirin can also kill you...go figure

if you take more than you are supposed to, or abuse it, it probably will kill you, but the load of people who have taken it, had good results and NOT abused it on here is testament to how well it works. not sure what you were trying to prove there lol


----------



## KRSOne

got a few questions myself.

how catabolic did you find DNP? do you think you lost a lot of muscle on your cycle?

How did you manage carbs? ive been told if you dont take in enough carbs PWO, or during the day, you can become hypoglycaemic, which is something id worry about.

How did you workout on the stuff? kept normal routine and cardio? or just blasted cardio and kept weights to the side?

Did you eat more to compensate for how much more you were burning metabolism wise? im guessing a 1600 cal a day cut diet wouldnt apply with DNP, just because of how much more you metabolise right?

cheers for any help


----------



## DazG

Not trying to prove anything, these are possible sides of taking dnp, this just informs people of what it is used for and what could happen on it? Not trying to scare anyone. In fact I'm thinking of trying some


----------



## Lew1s.w

I tried hyper peps stuff too, they did work, i know who u get yours from hes a good guy and im dyin to try his, just cant be assed ****in of sweat 24/7 but will give it a go soon.


----------



## XRichHx

Post a pic of your abs right now.


----------



## C.Hill

DazG said:


> DNP Side Effects
> 
> DNP is Dangerous.
> 
> If you screw up using it, you may go blind, or end up in the hospital on an ice bed receiving ice-water enemas as the doctors frantically try to make the temperature of your yellow and sweaty body go back down. And no, Im not joking. On the positive side, very few people have died from DNP use, although it remains a distinct possibility, as some DNP related fatalities have been reported. (14)(23)
> 
> Outside the Bodybuilding world, DNP is used to make certain dyes, break open a capsule of it and youll see that the distinct color you get on your hands is nearly impossible to wash off. It can also be used as a fungicide, herbicide, and insecticide. Before that, in the early part of the 1900s it was used as an explosive.
> 
> Clearly, this is stuff you dont want to take lightly.
> 
> Found this of a site explaining what is does and how it works, these are just the sides that can happen


Lmao dnp isn't that dangerous mate, you gotta be a right cock to fcuk it up lol

OP I want pics!!!


----------



## BB_999

Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## SickCurrent

Pics would certainly go down well here..

Personally I'm amazed how anyone can endure that sh!te for more than 3 weeks max.


----------



## Mr Zed

Would be interesting to get someone like aus' view on DNP. He knows his stuff.

Anyone got a link where he has discussed it before?


----------



## lxm

turning yellow ? sounds toxic as fhk to mee...


----------



## Dorian Gray

Pics of no abs 

Stuff sounds the bizniz but i dont know if i could hack it, I would need to take 2-3 weeks off work so that i could just sweat it out like a pig alone in me gaf. Fvck trying to work like that!


----------



## ethan2009

Getting pics up tomz guys


----------



## Super_G

Crazy how some people will just up the dose to mental levels without researching exactly what DNP does to your body...


----------



## Craig660

RelaxTheBody said:


> Pics of no abs
> 
> Stuff sounds the bizniz but i dont know if i could hack it, I would need to take 2-3 weeks off work so that i could just sweat it out like a pig alone in me gaf. Fvck trying to work like that!


Exactly, couldn't handle it and work and also look like a cnut


----------



## KRSOne

Super_G said:


> Crazy how some people will just up the dose to mental levels without researching exactly what DNP does to your body...


did you ever see the thread on here where the guy took his dose twice by mistake, and logged how he felt on here? people genuinely thought he was going to die after taking a gram, or some dose as ludicrously high as that. i dont see why anyone would need more than 200-400mg a day, and just do it for a longer stretch. surely its better than being a puddle for weeks?


----------



## Tassotti

KRSOne said:


> did you ever see the thread on here where the guy took his dose twice by mistake, and logged how he felt on here? people genuinely thought he was going to die after taking a gram, or some dose as ludicrously high as that. i dont see why anyone would need more than 200-400mg a day, and just do it for a longer stretch. surely its better than being a puddle for weeks?


That was Fat I think. 1200mg


----------



## DFlynn

pff a bunch of pussies, it's my 22 day on 650mg and I'm fine, apart from nights and mornings when I'm begging God to kill me, because I can't take it anymore lol


----------



## Tassotti

Mr Zed said:


> Would be interesting to get someone like aus' view on DNP. He knows his stuff.
> 
> Anyone got a link where he has discussed it before?


Aus likes DNP from what I recall. BuT, you have to take it with at least 8g of test per week :lol: (I'm joking, he didn't really say that)


----------



## KRSOne

DFlynn said:


> pff a bunch of pussies, it's my 22 day on 650mg and I'm fine, apart from nights and mornings when I'm begging God to kill me, because I can't take it anymore lol


fine.....apart from wishing God would kill you haha

you sell it *SO* well


----------



## Wings

I got yellow ones but got told they were 100mg each :S. took 2 at 1300hrs n by night time i nearly had a fit from the sweat ha


----------



## Tonk007

current brl & argy 200mg caps g2g got plently left over but cant be bothered taking them at the moment

may be in few months when it gets cooler

also ****ing ruined a brandnew 80 pound raulph lauren polo t shirt while on dnp

cant get rid of yellow stains from dnp lol


----------



## Super_G

KRSOne said:


> did you ever see the thread on here where the guy took his dose twice by mistake, and logged how he felt on here? people genuinely thought he was going to die after taking a gram, or some dose as ludicrously high as that. i dont see why anyone would need more than 200-400mg a day, and just do it for a longer stretch. surely its better than being a puddle for weeks?


My experience with DNP was fvcking horrendous. I had planned to run it for two weeks starting at 200mg and going up to 400mg then down to 200mg at the end. However I decided to see how bad the sides were so I can add some input to threads like these, I ran it for 9 days 200/200/400/400/600/600/400/200/200.

The last day and for three more afterwards actually were not that bad same as the first two, However from day three to day 8 I honestly felt like I was going to die. I could hardly breathe, had to change clothes three times a day, not to mention looking like sh1t. My p1ss was bright yellow and so was my spunk! I lost about 8lbs as far as I saw on the scales but with the amount of water I was drinking its hard to judge. I lost fat under my chin, things and bicep area.

Verdict? DNP isn't worth the sides if your going to go over 400mg. I will use it again in my next cycle, but I will go for 4 weeks in 200mg, which combined with a good diet and controlled carbs will be effective.


----------



## engllishboy

Galaxy said:


> Can.t mention that site mate so i.d edit that post


Edit your quote too then


----------



## J.Smith

DNP is not in and of itself anti-catabolic. It would have to directly prevent muscle loss in order to be called that. But what it does do is switch the body's preferred fuel source over to fatty acids. If it wasn't "preferring" fat, it would prefer to dump alanine and other glucose-making amino acids from skeletal muscle. So it's not anti-catabolic, but it also isn't muscle-eating if that makes sense.

Also...even 200mg ed of GOOD DNP will affect most people quite badly....if you want to do it personally, i'd do a clean diet of mainly protein and 100g -150g of carbs from fruit and omega,fish and cla oils and run say 200mg Every other day...id run this for a good 6-8weeks and try and have no cheats etc...take something for your appetite like sibutramine or phentermine along with a Clen, T3, Yohimbe and Enalapril stack and alongside a dose of say test and an oral like winny or anadrol or both combined and add in some cardio and in 6-8weeks i reckon you could be comp ready from say 16% or so...id say 10% bf loss is certainly possible.

A Good idea to supplement with potassium, magnesium, multivitamin, taurine, some glycerol and antioxidant and your g2g.

Doing 200mg EOD really wont affect your training too much and you shouldnt even get much sweatier tbh...only really during your training.

ALSO to note...from my experience you WILL NOT build muscle on DNP...so i'd say its pointless to run anything other than test and an oral, plus like hgh or peps if wanted.

However...AUS may be able to chime in as if you added insulin to the mix whilst on DNP then building muscle whilst losing fat SHOULD be possible as Insulin will provide anabolism.


----------



## Galaxy

engllishboy said:


> Edit your quote too then


----------



## ethan2009

1st just like to note that my dnp are crystal dnp not powdered, i find cyrstal dnp to be more affective stronger but with less sides than powdered dnp think might be due to having a shorter half life.

i ran t3 75mcg ed from start to finish.

cardio 5 days a week 45 min cross trainer.

carbs was 50g ed but didnt restrict my cals much stayed slightly under maintenance resulting is no muscle loss at all imo

sides just the heat really as expected but not to bad with it being low carbs loads of water and a fan on me all night.

the only vits i used was vit c 3g ed

everywhere i go i get commented on from people who no me like wtf skinny man how you lost all that weight, ect ect that to me boosts my confidence so much just cant get enough of the comments i get. dont think i could do it without it lol.


----------



## ethan2009

the pics you all been waiting for!

me 2 months before dnp as its the only pic i can find. bare in mind that i didnt diet or do anything in the 2 month gap from the pic to the dnp cycle.



3 weeks after dnp cycle but i have been on 100mg androlics and 500mg test for 3 weeks so i have gained water on my abs. they did look alot more cut before started the androls may come off them way to strong lol also you cant really see my abs in the pic looks crap but trust there are there!.


----------



## C.Hill

Pasty Cnut 

Looking good mate! Can really tell the difference!


----------



## Smitch

Super_G said:


> My experience with DNP was fvcking horrendous. I had planned to run it for two weeks starting at 200mg and going up to 400mg then down to 200mg at the end. However I decided to see how bad the sides were so I can add some input to threads like these, I ran it for 9 days 200/200/400/400/600/600/400/200/200.
> 
> The last day and for three more afterwards actually were not that bad same as the first two, However from day three to day 8 I honestly felt like I was going to die. I could hardly breathe, had to change clothes three times a day, not to mention looking like sh1t. My p1ss was bright yellow and *so was my spunk*! I lost about 8lbs as far as I saw on the scales but with the amount of water I was drinking its hard to judge. I lost fat under my chin, things and bicep area.
> 
> Verdict? DNP isn't worth the sides if your going to go over 400mg. I will use it again in my next cycle, but I will go for 4 weeks in 200mg, which combined with a good diet and controlled carbs will be effective.


Love that, felt like you were going to die but still managed to knock one out.


----------



## ethan2009

C.Hill said:


> Pasty Cnut
> 
> Looking good mate! Can really tell the difference!


thanks mate and tell me about it i was 1 bad pasty **** lol


----------



## Chris86

Holy fcuk that's some difference man well done looking good


----------



## str4nger

congrats mate. I have done a couple of dnp cycles now, one before and one while on tren and prop an I love it.

Get a bit sweaty but thats it. I droped 13lbs in 13 days the first time round and 8lbs in 14 days the second time. My top six abs are now clearly visible.

Just waiting for the water weight from the prop, rips and dnp to start coming off to see what i really look like


----------



## Ben_Dover

Sounds very tempting, so are the blue caps from HP no good? Or just not as good?


----------



## PLauGE

Thats some fooking transformation, well done!


----------



## ethan2009

Ben_Dover said:


> Sounds very tempting, so are the blue caps from HP no good? Or just not as good?


i found them a fair bit underdosed compared to the stuff i have now.

go for dhacks laboratories dnp thats what i use!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Great work mate that's impressive in 6 weeks. Going to hit the Dnp myself later this year/early next year when.its.cold!!


----------



## ethan2009

thanks guys

and yeah thats a very good idea dnp in winter! going to do another 12 weeks when the cold hits.


----------



## ethan2009

i have now dropped the androlics and added adex to my cycle and my abs have now popped back out


----------



## Ben_Dover

Im planning on a few weeks in the winter, don't think I could handle the sweats in the summer. I get soaked doing 15mins on the Xtrainer!

Did you take T3 as well Ethan, what dose per day? or EOD ?


----------



## str4nger

BONE said:


> Drop the carbs and upped your intake of vit c and the amount of water you drink i found good for getting the water off after the DNP


Yeah done that, vit c at 7grams a day, carbs down to 100grams a day and today down to 50-grams. Keeping water at 3-4 litres and ive dropped 4lbs over night,

Abs are clearly more visible, the bottom two are starting to show through so by monday all 8 should be showing.


----------



## ethan2009

yes mate t3 at 75mcg per day for the hole cycle.


----------



## fatboyslim69

could you point me in the right direction need to shift a lot of fat quick cheers ethan 2009...



ethan2009 said:


> well after doing dnp for 6 weeks straight i went from 18%bf and now iam 10-11% i now have abs for the 1st time in my life lol, was hard work but have used many other combo's like clen/t3 eca albuteral appetite suppressants yohimbine and many others nothing has stripped the fat off like this before.. so if you wana loose a ton of fat invest in some dnp and t3. stay away from brl labs aeolis and some blue dnp caps (i cant say who they from) all was crap compared to the stuff i used for my 6 week course.. mine are a yellow gold colour caps crystal dnp 250mg.
> 
> thanks to the chaps who pointed me in the right direction
> 
> the pics you all been waiting for!
> 
> me 2 months before dnp as its the only pic i can find. bare in mind that i didnt diet or do anything in the 2 month gap from the pic to the dnp cycle.
> 
> View attachment 90734
> 
> 
> 3 weeks after dnp cycle but i have been on 100mg androlics and 500mg test for 3 weeks so i have gained water on my abs. they did look alot more cut before started the androls may come off them way to strong lol also you cant really see my abs in the pic looks crap but trust there are there!.
> 
> View attachment 90733


----------



## ethan2009

fatboyslim69 said:


> could you point me in the right direction need to shift a lot of fat quick cheers ethan 2009...


i cant just yet mate lol you need to build your posts up 1st in order to receive pm's or just google d-hacks laboratories dnp that will point you to the right place.


----------



## Tassotti

fatboyslim69 said:


> could you point me in the right direction need to shift a lot of fat quick cheers ethan 2009...


http://www.theprivateclinic.co.uk/treatments/vaser-lipo/?gclid=CKXOrqPT1bECFYwhtAodH0UAFg


----------



## ethan2009

guys anyone noticed libido increase when taking yohimbine? just started this combo now

day 1

10mg yohimbine pre morning cardio empty stomac + 50mcg t3

250mg dnp at bed time

day 2

10mg yohimbine pre morning cardio

day 3 repeat day 1 ect.


----------



## Sc4mp0

ethan2009 said:


> guys anyone noticed libido increase when taking yohimbine? just started this combo now
> 
> day 1
> 
> 10mg yohimbine pre morning cardio empty stomac + 50mcg t3
> 
> 250mg dnp at bed time
> 
> day 2
> 
> 10mg yohimbine pre morning cardio
> 
> day 3 repeat day 1 ect.


Funny you should day that,I had a UWLS tablet on Sunday and thought the same but never associated it with the tablet.


----------



## mrlooolz

Ethan2009 i love your post. COngratz man looking good.

i would love to try this stuff. trying to build my post rep so i could pm you to get steered in the right direction.

i found the blue HP ones, but would love to get some of the stuff you have.


----------



## ethan2009

sorry mate untill you build your posts up and able to send pm's i cant help you out.


----------



## mrlooolz

I know my friend  am working on it


----------



## ethan2009

mrlooolz said:


> I know my friend  am working on it


ups


----------



## Dorian Gray

Cr3do said:


> Starting DNP my self this week, just going to do 200mg ED for now, see how I handle it. May go up to 400mg as long as it doesn't interfe with my cardio to much. It it does I'll stick with 200mg.
> 
> Just order these supps to go with it What do you think?
> 
> Vit C
> 
> Vit E
> 
> ALA
> 
> Taurine
> 
> Along with mu usaly Fish Oil and Mulit Vitc, Cissus and Hawthrone Berry.


Mate what is the reasoning behind the vits etc? Is it just to replace what is lost from the sweating etc?


----------



## mrlooolz

ethan2009 said:


> why not check your profile mate visitors messages?


done


----------



## Hotdog147

You lads want to be careful, rules etc.....


----------



## ethan2009

edited my post bud lol


----------



## hcet

In my experience I lost more weight in two weeks on speed than I did on Dnp.


----------



## methos

Cr3do said:


> Starting DNP my self this week, just going to do 200mg ED for now, see how I handle it. May go up to 400mg as long as it doesn't interfe with my cardio to much. It it does I'll stick with 200mg.
> 
> Just order these supps to go with it What do you think?
> 
> Vit C
> 
> Vit E
> 
> ALA
> 
> Taurine
> 
> Along with mu usaly Fish Oil and Mulit Vitc, Cissus and Hawthrone Berry.


Do you mind me asking where you got the taurine? Online?


----------



## Warmshot

My protien for the taurine, cheap as chips. I have a load as I have just started running clen and without the taurine i get bad cramps.


----------



## methos

I'll have a gander. Read somewhere it's also good for back pumps when on orals. Cheers!


----------



## lxm

any pics yet mate ??


----------



## ethan2009

lxm said:


> any pics yet mate ??


pics on 1st page mate?


----------



## sawyer

Is it essential to run t3 along side?


----------



## AL_KILLIYA

yeah t3 is essential if running for any longer than a week


----------



## methos

BONE said:


> for me 100mcg ed whole cycle and continued for 7 days after dropping DNP from the advice aus gave me and a medical study he posted backing it up to run t3 that way along with dnp


So was it a case of 100mcg from the start? No temperature taking or anything just take the T3 from day one? Looking to start on dnp and still have quite a bit of t3 kicking around


----------



## Tassotti

Got a feeling temperature may be slightly elevated on DNP ............................


----------



## hackskii

Awesome


----------



## Chris86

Found a odd thing today,my dnp is in a sealed bag ,I put it in a cardboard box along with my sups it's been there a few days , opened it up all in side of the box and every thing in its went yellow lol wtf


----------



## DutchTony

ethan2009 said:


> well after doing dnp for 6 weeks straight i went from 18%bf and now iam 10-11% i now have abs for the 1st time in my life lol, was hard work but have used many other combo's like clen/t3 eca albuteral appetite suppressants yohimbine and many others nothing has stripped the fat off like this before.. so if you wana loose a ton of fat invest in some dnp and t3. stay away from brl labs aeolis and some blue dnp caps (i cant say who they from) all was crap compared to the stuff i used for my 6 week course.. mine are a yellow gold colour caps crystal dnp 250mg.
> 
> thanks to the chaps who pointed me in the right direction
> 
> the pics you all been waiting for!
> 
> me 2 months before dnp as its the only pic i can find. bare in mind that i didnt diet or do anything in the 2 month gap from the pic to the dnp cycle.
> 
> View attachment 90734
> 
> 
> 3 weeks after dnp cycle but i have been on 100mg androlics and 500mg test for 3 weeks so i have gained water on my abs. they did look alot more cut before started the androls may come off them way to strong lol also you cant really see my abs in the pic looks crap but trust there are there!.
> 
> View attachment 90733


Well done mate :thumb:


----------



## Hotdog147

Chris86 said:


> Found a odd thing today,my dnp is in a sealed bag ,I put it in a cardboard box along with my sups it's been there a few days , opened it up all in side of the box and every thing in its went yellow lol wtf


Yup, everything it touches, or doesn't touch but is nearby will turn yellow! :lol:


----------



## ethan2009

yes i would say t3 is vital as dnp lowers your t3 so adding t3 is a big bonus., and yeah it bloody turns everything yellow my new t-shirt i just got has now got a bad yellow stain on it and how i have no idea! as didn't even go near the dnp :confused1:


----------



## ethan2009

oh and thanks guys!.


----------



## methos

Cheers guys. Will look how much T3 I've got and make sure it's enough. Failing that get some more


----------



## ethan2009

hotdog or ausbuilt do you guys no that chemical that can get dnp stains out? cant remember witch 1 of you's said it?


----------



## v-uk

Good results, I ran DNP about 10 years ago but stopped when my eyes turned yellow! (this freaked out my work collegues and me)


----------



## ethan2009

v-uk said:


> Good results, I ran DNP about 10 years ago but stopped when my eyes turned yellow! (this freaked out my work collegues and me)


your the 1st to get that side affect :laugh:

you sure it was dnp. i have noticed that alot of guys jump on the dnp bam wagon when most not even tried it makes me laugh.


----------



## ethan2009

update. jumping back on the dnp/t3 while running my cycle. good idea?


----------



## red9

Planning to start DNP in a few days hopefully. Mixed feelings since I'm not on any gear. I'm pretty sure it's not catabolic at all though, and with enough protein it will be as muscle sparing as a normal cutting diet?


----------



## hcet

hcet said:


> In my experience I lost more weight in two weeks on speed than I did on Dnp.


Agreed. Amphetamine sulfate/sulphate is highly catabolic although a moderate dose of var for 10 weeks would minimalise the losses. Although your diet will be shot to **** if you dose the fast to high.


----------



## Andy Dee

i was looking forward to trying this, until i read one of the risks is going blind. Now i'll never be running it.


----------



## ZyZee_2012

Had a quick read but couldn't see a mentioned - what were your macros like throughout the 6 week cycle?

Any feeling of blurry/cloudy eyes?


----------



## xpower

Does shift the fat a an amazing rate.


----------



## ethan2009

my cals was 2000 per day

never had any problem with my eyes mate neither has 4 other guys i no using it? must of just been the 1 guy on here who that side?


----------



## xpower

ethan2009 said:


> my cals was 2000 per day
> 
> never had any problem with my eyes mate neither has 4 other guys i no using it? must of just been the 1 guy on here who that side?


 The eye issue was mainly women iirc (was many years ago when the study was done)


----------



## ZyZee_2012

ethan2009 said:


> my cals was 2000 per day
> 
> never had any problem with my eyes mate neither has 4 other guys i no using it? must of just been the 1 guy on here who that side?


What were your macros out of interest?

Asking as people often say low carb is best, others iso (33% each) etc so just curious what approach you took to reach your goals as you lost quite a bit.


----------



## xpower

ZyZee_2012 said:


> What were your macros out of interest?
> 
> Asking as people often say low carb is best, others iso (33% each) etc so just curious what approach you took to reach your goals as you lost quite a bit.


Low carbs are to keep lower sides from the DNP.

Makes life easier on the user


----------



## ZyZee_2012

Aye aware of that, just curious if you go too low carb if you start going hypo and as a result get blurry eyes, etc?

Low carb do you mean 50-100g region or <50g?


----------



## xpower

ZyZee_2012 said:


> Aye aware of that, just curious if you go too low carb if you start going hypo and as a result get blurry eyes, etc?
> 
> Low carb do you mean 50-100g region or <50g?


50-100 has been fine for me in the past.

Have used more,but it gets sweaty lol.

Just get the vits etc in ya

(Avi was DNP followed by tren)


----------



## Mr White

v-uk said:


> Good results, I ran DNP about 10 years ago but stopped when my eyes turned yellow! (this freaked out my work collegues and me)





ethan2009 said:


> your the 1st to get that side affect :laugh:
> 
> you sure it was dnp. i have noticed that alot of guys jump on the dnp bam wagon when most not even tried it makes me laugh.


I was 2 weeks into my 2nd DNP run, mate noticed that my eyes were yellow, I honestly didn't see it, i thought my eyes just looked tired from lack of sleep (12h shifts at work, gym in the evenings)

Now I am 15 days into my 3rd DNP cycle, me eyes went yellow after 8 or 9 days.


----------



## barb86

you guys do realise this **** changes your DNA right? You're talking about this drug like its a protein powder. Most of you are substituting this for hard work which is a dumb fukcing move


----------



## ethan2009

come on! why does guys bash it like that scaring people away does my head in. there is 1000s of guys using it. used it for many many years. stop going on like its going to kill you or summit. its safer than clen eca eph ect so why not give it ago.

when i 1st researched it i was put off by guys like you mate until i got depressed over my fat so i said fu*ck it need to make a move. got dnp did my cycle and its the best thing i ever did it transformed me, i am happy again lol after so many years of being a pasty muncher.


----------



## Andy Dee

barb86 said:


> you guys do realise this **** changes your DNA right? You're talking about this drug like its a protein powder. Most of you are substituting this for hard work which is a dumb fukcing move


of course i know it changes my DNA, how the fck do you think ive got away with all the murders ive committed for so many years.


----------



## Sc4mp0

barb86 said:


> you guys do realise this **** changes your DNA right? You're talking about this drug like its a protein powder. Most of you are substituting this for hard work which is a dumb fukcing move


I use it for headaches :thumbup:


----------



## just-that-ek

Really looking forward to try this in the new year! cant wait!


----------



## Mr White

ethan2009 said:


> come on! why does guys bash it like that scaring people away does my head in. there is 1000s of guys using it. used it for many many years. *stop going on like its going to kill you or summit. its safer than clen eca eph ect so why not give it ago*.
> 
> when i 1st researched it i was put off by guys like you mate until i got depressed over my fat so i said fu*ck it need to make a move. got dnp did my cycle and its the best thing i ever did it transformed me, i am happy again lol after so many years of being a pasty muncher.


I disagree its easy to overdose, especially if you buy already made caps or us an inaccurate scale to cap your own.

If ovedosed will cook protein and essential organs in your body, I've heard of 3 deaths so far.


----------



## alex the bear

first of all congrats on the transformation Ethan, bet u feel good seeing those abs in the mirror now  second thing is how do i get these in my life?!?!?!?! Im seeing size gains but am really struggling to loose the gut that only took 10yrs in the pub to build


----------



## ethan2009

yeah mate its great lol abs now looking even better! going to get more pic up in 2 weeks once i finish my second dnp cycle this sh*t rocks!

happy to help point you in the right direction mate but need to build your posts up 1st. or just google dhacks dnp you will see!.


----------



## Magnum26

Your before pics are pretty much how I look now...


----------



## ethan2009

then get on some dnp you fat fu*k :laugh: :thumb:


----------



## Magnum26

ethan2009 said:


> then get on some dnp you fat fu*k :laugh: :thumb:


Hahaha, I don't even know what DNP is... :blowme:


----------



## Geonix

So how long till your incorrect diet gets you back into less aesthetically shape?


----------



## pham

Dont know if this has been mentioned already, but how many pounds lighter do u reckon u r in the second pic?


----------



## ClarkyBoy

Aimtosky said:


> New to this website, actually I only registered to tell you that's absolutely amazing i mean your 6 packs.
> 
> Honestly I'm quite jealous and cannot wait to follow your path.
> 
> It would be appreciated if you could let me know where you bought the DNP from.
> 
> many thanks.


All good Holland & Barrat and ASDAs stock them. If nto try your local pharmacy.


----------



## GShock

Great transformation bud, next month DNP for me


----------



## Hayesy

ethan2009 said:


> well after doing dnp for 6 weeks straight i went from 18%bf and now iam 10-11% i now have abs for the 1st time in my life lol, was hard work but have used many other combo's like clen/t3 eca albuteral appetite suppressants yohimbine and many others nothing has stripped the fat off like this before.. so if you wana loose a ton of fat invest in some dnp and t3. stay away from brl labs aeolis and some blue dnp caps (i cant say who they from) all was crap compared to the stuff i used for my 6 week course..
> 
> mine are a yellow gold colour caps crystal dnp 250mg + 1000mg vit c. brand name d-hacks laboratories
> 
> thanks to the chaps who pointed me in the right direction
> 
> the pics you all been waiting for!
> 
> me 2 months before dnp as its the only pic i can find. bare in mind that i didnt diet or do anything in the 2 month gap from the pic to the dnp cycle.
> 
> View attachment 90734
> 
> 
> 3 weeks after dnp cycle but i have been on 100mg androlics and 500mg test for 3 weeks so i have gained water on my abs. they did look alot more cut before started the androls may come off them way to strong lol also you cant really see my abs in the pic looks crap but trust there are there!.
> 
> View attachment 90733


Thats impressive


----------



## mojo-jojo

Aimtosky said:


> New to this website, actually I only registered to tell you that's absolutely amazing i mean your 6 packs.
> 
> Honestly I'm quite jealous and cannot wait to follow your path.
> 
> It would be appreciated if you could let me know where you bought the DNP from.
> 
> many thanks.


Try eBay pal


----------



## Wlkir100

Actually best source is in holyday vaction until 29. march!


----------



## beezo

Do you reckon dnp will work on a 16 stone guy that should really weigh around 14stone?


----------



## GShock

Sent hacks an order waiting till 29th for a reply


----------



## GShock

beezo said:


> Do you reckon dnp will work on a 16 stone guy that should really weigh around 14stone?


I reckon it will but, do some reading, bits and pieces on YouTube as well


----------



## fullyloaded

I'm using brl and there's nothing wrong with them, 200mg before bed and I spend the next day sweating my nips off!!


----------



## Zeebo1uk

Any updates?


----------



## shadow4509

Zeebo1uk said:


> Any updates?


What on a thread thats 12 months old?


----------



## thinkinht

Zeebo1uk said:


> Any updates?


Guy stayed on DNP and ended up disappearing once he hit below 2% bf. His fam is still looking for him


----------



## varman

just saw this thread bcos of the epic bump,does anyone else think the op could have done that natty in the same time if he knew how to diet?

it amazes me how people use meds and think its a long term solution for sh1t training and even worse diet. they probably spend countless hours researching meds and probably dont even know what their tdee is lol


----------



## Zeebo1uk

thinkinht said:


> Guy stayed on DNP and ended up disappearing once he hit below 2% bf. His fam is still looking for him


Hella funny that made me chuckle


----------



## Theseus

I am seriously tempted to try this.

I can see D-Hacks lab. yellow magic 125mg crystal....is this the brand that is deemed quality stuff?

does anyone know if we buy a non-class C drug from a site that sell class C meds, would we get into trouble?

not sure should I do bank transfer or western union..


----------



## cguzman4145

If anyone wants to know where to buy some message me. I'm not going to lie they are expensive, but they work like hell.


----------



## Trevor McDonald

cguzman4145 said:


> If anyone wants to know where to buy some message me. I'm not going to lie they are expensive, but they work like hell.


Kay PM on the way. You have my full business. Would you like an upfront fee of some sort just for the privilege of messaging you?


----------



## cguzman4145

I'm not selling it myself I have a source if you'd like to know where to buy it just let me know


----------



## LukeCrossan

cguzman4145 said:


> I'm not selling it myself I have a source if you'd like to know where to buy it just let me know


sounds legit.


----------



## shadow4509

cguzman4145 said:


> If anyone wants to know where to buy some message me. I'm not going to lie they are expensive, but they work like hell.


----------



## DiggyV

oh dear...


----------



## stevieboy100

Theseus said:


> I am seriously tempted to try this.
> 
> I can see D-Hacks lab. yellow magic 125mg crystal....is this the brand that is deemed quality stuff?
> 
> does anyone know if we buy a non-class C drug from a site that sell class C meds, would we get into trouble?
> 
> not sure should I do bank transfer or western union..


made from the same raws as the old dh


----------



## Anonimo92

Amazing transformation


----------



## Ben_Dover

cguzman4145 said:


> I'm not selling it myself I have a source if you'd like to know where to buy it just let me know


Apple is that you?


----------



## newmusclle

@ethan2009 can't pm you about this as not got enough posts.


----------

